# What kind of trailer lights?



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

My thinking is its best to avoid submerging lights. On my current set up I bought cheap $10 Harbor Freight magnetic tow light kit, removed the magnets and set them on PVC which fits right into the base of the lights and put a couple of screws to hold them in place. There is no splice in the wiring except right under the lights. The lights are never submerged and there is minimal potential points of failure. It also helps me in backing since my tow vehicle is a lifted Wrangler with a hardtop, so it makes it easier to see which way the trailer is going. Here's a visual

Just my $0.02


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Best to mount those lights as high as you can to keep them from being dunked i dont care what kind of light you buy if you dunk it sooner or later its going to fail, ive been using led lights for several years and i still get failure..... With that said though i will still buy led lights as they are brighter than incandesents and way more safer in my opinion


----------

